# Italienische celebs - Mix x5



## wolfhunter (6 Feb. 2010)

hoffe es sind einige fans italienischer schauspielerinnen unter uns .
z.b. von serena grandi ein ital erotik star , die wie man sieht vor ihrer karriere schon sehr aktiv mit ihren reizen war . petra scharbach ( eine deutsche, die es in italien zu beachtlichem ruhm brachte , wenn auch nur in der herrenwelt ) 
sohia loren , auch sie war schon lange vor ihrem ruhm sehr fotogen .
nicola warren zeigte alles bei tinto , s - capriccio , wurde später erfolgreiche
theaterschauspielerin , michela miti , ging nach ihren heisse jahren als
moderatorin zum fernsehen . habt spass an den hoffentlich noch nicht zu 
bekannten bildern .


----------



## Katzun (6 Feb. 2010)

jaja das waren noch zeiten, da stand der bär noch vor der höhle und passte auf wer reinkommt 

:thx: für die oldies


----------



## General (6 Feb. 2010)

Da ist wohl der Gärtner gefragt


----------



## 6Kev94 (7 Feb. 2010)

was ist los, keinen Rasierer?


----------



## Weltenbummler (7 Feb. 2010)

Sehr schöne Fotos.


----------



## trebnitzer (7 Feb. 2010)

Super!!! Forza Italia.


----------



## max56 (7 Feb. 2010)

bääärig gut


----------



## mikkka007 (8 Feb. 2010)

..die konnte man noch an den (scham)haaren in die kiste ziehen...


----------

